# Myspace Market Your T-Shirt Business



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Social networks are great tools for promotion to many small businesses. Myspace marketing is becoming more and more common, and nearly every business has a Myspace page. Does yours? If not, well I guess you already know what I'd suggest. If you plan on getting started or do happen to have a Myspace page for your t -shirt business, here are a few tips to help you out.

*1)* Don't come across as too corporate and businessy. People are on Myspace to interact with other PEOPLE not businesses or executives. Come across as a regular person who runs a t-shirt business. You'll seem more welcoming that way.

*2)* Add people you know, people they know, and people you truely believe are in your target audience. On Myspace you can actually hand-pick your future customers, so this is the opportunity of a lifetime. Be picky. Before you start adding friends, figure out who your target market is. Add people who you don't think wouldn't report you as a spammer.

*3)* By no means should you go on a SPAM rampage. If you just create a page and add a bunch of random people and start sending them all advertisements for your t-shirts you'll most likely get flagged and ultimately removed from the network.

*4)* Use a friend adding bot with caution. These bots let you find friends by entering a keyword of your choice. Yeah, they're against Myspace's terms of service, but if you're a one man business and you're looking to increase the number of friends you can add each day, this might be the best option. Set limits just to be safe. For example, send a maximum of 200 friend requests each day.

*5)* Post bulletins every day. Don't go posting 50 bulletins a day, but take advantage of the feature. Bulletins are like messages that every single friend of yours is able to see, so market through them often.

*6)* You should include images of the t-shirts you sell in one of your photo albums. If possible, every design you have to offer should be shown. Your friends can then comment on your designs, giving you positive feedback. This serves as a qualifier when other people see your designs. Compare it to product reviews on an e-commerce website.

*7)* Chit-chat with your friends. Its inevitable that you'll get messages from people who love what you're doing, and you should engage in conversation with them. You should also comment friends' pages, photos, and videos, and even send messages. Have a genuine interest in chatting with them. They'll appreciate that you're not just on Myspace to promote and make a quick buck.

*8)* Make your page fun. Have funny, cool, or weird pictures and videos on it, a funky design, and a catchy display name and status. Add music, and even a few games. Be careful not to overcrowd it though. Too much could overwhelm the eyes, and visitors will quickly exit your page.

*9)* Keep a Myspace blog. Often update it and keep people coming back. Make sure to have interesting topics, as you would any other blog. Even something like progress updates would be cool, just to keep fans up to date on the progress of your business. What ever keeps them visiting.

*10)* Remember it takes time to build your brand recognition. Just have fun with it and don't stress over not seeing sales overnight. If you keep at it, you'll start seeing sales grow and your popularity increase. You'll be a myspace star in no time!

*HOW ARE YOU USING MYSPACE TO MARKET?*​


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

Those are some new ways of using MySpace that I hadn't thought of. I mainly use FriendBlaster Pro to send friend requests and then comment on people's walls with coupons.


----------



## PleaseDressMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Good call on the wall posting of coupons. Interesting little strategy!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I barely know how to log on to myspace. Are you saying create an account _just_ for the business and not for a person? I've had a myspace account and I don't have a clue how to get around in it. Come to think of it I haven't even figured out yet how to send someone a note. I personally really hate it when I get a bunch of spam notes in my mailbox. So I'm not sure if I want to annoy anyone with unwanted ads.


----------



## Tanis (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, I've started the myspace page and got the same type of advice, but as a new myspace member, where do people actually buy from there?, does it point back to your own web page, sorry that seems like such a stupid question, but honestly where I got stuck. I'm sooo challenged.


----------



## BlackMesa (Feb 12, 2007)

Tanis said:


> Thanks, I've started the myspace page and got the same type of advice, but as a new myspace member, where do people actually buy from there?, does it point back to your own web page, sorry that seems like such a stupid question, but honestly where I got stuck. I'm sooo challenged.


At this point, I don't market very effectively on MySpace and barely give it a mention on my page since I don't use MySpace much. Seems like with the economy, my business has gone away for the most part the last couple of weeks so I might think about MySpace a little more seriously since I know people use it to their advantage.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

are there any free myspace friend bots?


----------



## Sundancerde (Apr 12, 2008)

We have a my space page under Mike's Sporting Goods. I was able to put a widget on it from our ecrater store. I don't send out bulletins.


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

TshirtGuru said:


> are there any free myspace friend bots?


Friend Blaster Pro has a trial that allows 50 friend adds, comments, messages, etc. There are ways to get around the "trial" status though.



> Thanks, I've started the myspace page and got the same type of advice, but as a new myspace member, where do people actually buy from there?, does it point back to your own web page, sorry that seems like such a stupid question, but honestly where I got stuck. I'm sooo challenged.


There is an app that lets you sell on MySpace. Personally, the goal of all my marketing is to drive potential customers to my website and hope that I have gotten the right people to my website so that my shirts are able to sell themselves (things such as coupons, referrals, free shipping, etc. don't hurt once the potential customer arrives at my site either...)


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a special promotion by giving my myspace friends 20% off if they put me on their top friends and write a bulletin about my company.


----------



## chamlogos (Oct 14, 2008)

Tanis said:


> Thanks, I've started the myspace page and got the same type of advice, but as a new myspace member, where do people actually buy from there?, does it point back to your own web page, sorry that seems like such a stupid question, but honestly where I got stuck. I'm sooo challenged.


 I went to paypal and created an "add to cart" button and a "shopping cart." I then post the html codes on my myspace profile. This gives people an opportunity to purchase shirts from there.


----------



## chamlogos (Oct 14, 2008)

I have set up a myspace and setup links (Cart) for people to buy from my myspace. I have placed an "add to cart" button to each shirt I offer. I am at the beginning of doing this so I look forward to where it takes me and my business. 
I also agree that coming on too strong to people shys them away. I usually play poker and chat with people. If someone comments on my pic, which is usually one of my shirts, then I tell them what I do. After that, I leave it up to them to take it where they want. If they continue asking questions, I send them to my myspace. So far it has led to some sells.


----------

